# El splash carga solo en silent

## Strong1983

Hola, en mi portatil tengo Grub y lo he configurado para que me cargue el bonito tema Debian, mi problema es que cuando se enciende la maquina carga perfectamente el tema en silent pero cuando termina de cargar todo se regresa a la negra y desolada consola sin ninguna gracia, esto me hizo probar cambiando el modo de arranque del splash a verbose y adivinen que, no funciona.  Yo tenia el kernel 2.6.12-r6 y mientras cargaba en verbose me di cuenta que me mostraba un mensaje de error como si no encontraba una fuente ("failed to load font 26") o algo asi, entonces decidi actualizar el kernel al 2.6.15-r1 y ese mensaje jamas volvio a salir pero tampoco funciona el splash en verbose.

Alguien puede ayudarme?

Aqui detallo los archivos involucrados (queda claro que el kernel si esta bien configurado porque el splash si se carga en silent):

##############

#Archivo grub.conf  #

##############

# Generated by grubconf-0.5.1

default=0

hiddenmenu

timeout=5

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

#:0 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 ro video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 quiet splash=silent,theme:Debian CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 ini

title Gentoo Linux FailSafe

#:0 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda3 (null)

title Guin2 XP

#:2 <-- type: 0 => linux, 1 => windows, 2 => other

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

###################

#Archivo /etc/conf.d/splash #

###################

# Config file for splashutils

# a theme to use, probably best left commented (the theme specified

# on the kernel command line is used)

# SPLASH_THEME="gentoo"

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

 SPLASH_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5 6"

# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

 SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# boot/reboot/shutdown message overrides

 SPLASH_BOOT_MESSAGE="Booting the system"

 SPLASH_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rebooting the system"

 SPLASH_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Shutting the system down"

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"

# allows to set different themes on different consoles

# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

# SPLASH_TTY_MAP="1:emergence"

----------

## Strong1983

Ya esta arreglado esto, lo unico que hice fue actualizar el paquete splashutils

Gracias por todo.

----------

## dickinson

Yo cuando intento instalar splashutils me reporta el siguiente error:

kernel.c: In function `handle_init':

kernel.c:113: error: `fbsplash' no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

kernel.c:113: error: (Cada identificador no declarado solamente se reporta una vez

kernel.c:113: error: para cada funcion en la que aparece.)

make: *** [kernel/kernel.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 124, Exitcode 2

!!! failed to build splashutils

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

¿Esto por qué puede ser?. Gracias.

----------

## Strong1983

Si tienes compilado en el kernel el soporte para frame buffer splash?

Si no es asi o no lo sabes te recomiendo que revises esta direccion: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1606187

----------

## alexlm78

De hecho no lo tiene porque ese es el error que tira que no esta declarado.

Hay que recompilar el kernel con soporte para splash y frame, etc.,......

lee el link que te puso Strong1983

Saluditos.

----------

## dickinson

He seguido el tutorial que me indicas, lo hago todo paso por paso, pero a la hora de arrancar, cuando tiene que cargar el splash, dice que no puede leer en /dev/fb0. ¿Esto por qué puede ser?. 

Mi grub.conf muestra lo siguiente:

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4 udev video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768@60 quiet splash=verbose,theme:gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

Da error que no puede leer en /dev/fb0 y por lo tanto me da también un error al cargar /etc/splash/gentoo/x.x.cfg

----------

## Strong1983

No puedo ayudarte con ese mensaje nada mas, la verdad no recuerdo que me haya pasado, pero si me das mas informacion hare lo posible por ayudarte. en la linea de comandos escribe:

dmesg | grep -i fb

Eso debe darte los mensajes relacionados con el frame buffer splash que genera el kernel, copialos y pegalos aca.

Nota, te recomiendo que hagas esto desde una consola en cualquier manejador de ventanas ya que ahi solo tienes que marcar el texto que necesitas y automaticamente se copia a la memoria y luego pegarlo en cualquier otro lugar con click con el boton del medio o presionando las teclas "shift" + "insert".

----------

## dickinson

Al final ya solucioné lo mio. Sólo tuve que cambiar en el kernel de vesafb a vesafb-tng. Cuando la seleccioné puse la resolución y listo. Gracias.

----------

## dickinson

Parece que todo va bien. Ahora he instalado el paquete fbgrab para hacer capturas de la consola. Pero este comando sólo funciona si eres root, si eres un usuario normal me tira el siguiente mensaje:

Error: Couldn't open /dev/fb0

No sé si tendré que añadir el usuario a algún grupo. Gracias.

----------

## dickinson

Además de mi anterior problema de sólo poder usar los drivers de fb con root, me surge el siguiente problema. Quiero visionar en la consola un video mpg, pero al intentarlo, me reporta el siguiente error:

mplayer -vo fbcon -vf scale=1024x768 s.mpg

MPlayer dev-CVS-060217-11:46-3.4.4 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Celeron 4 Northwood; Pentium 4 EE/Xeon Prestonia,Gallatin (Family: 15, Stepping: 7)

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compilado para CPU x86 con extensiones:

The w option must be an integer: 1024x768

Option vf: Error while parsing scale parameter w (1024x768)

91 codecs de audio & 206 codecs de vdeo

No sé como solucionarlo, a ver si me podéis ayudar. Gracias.

----------

## dickinson

Buenas, ya solucioné el problema reproducciondo videos desde la consola framebuffer. Cambié algúnos parámetros por otros.

Ej:

mplayer -vo fbcon -vf scale=1024x768 s.mpg por

mplayer -vo fbdev -vf scale=1024:768 s.mpg <-- El device de frambuffer es fbdev y la resolución del video se especifica separándola con dos puntos.

Entonces la solución dada en este link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1606187 es errónea.

Aún no sé cómo puede un usuario normal acceder al controlador del framebuffer, si es que hay que darle permisos de alguna manera o que, ya que con el usuario root no hay problemas.

De la línea de mi grub.conf, no sé que significado tiene la opción mtrr. Todo funciona bien, pero si hago un dmesg | grep -i fb me indica error, pero todo funciona correcto. Si la quito de mi grub.conf, sigue funcionando todo bien igual. Gracias.

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda4 udev video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768@60 quiet splash=verbose,theme:gentoo CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

----------

## Strong1983

Bueno amigo, me alegro que hayas resuelto tu problema, gracias por la informacion, ahora cuando alguien pregunte lo mismo nuevamente sabre que responderle.

Con lo de los privilegios, mira si hay algun grupo dentro de /etc/group (puedes hacerlo con el comando "vi /etc/group" o "nano -w /etc/group") que diga algo relacionado con el frame buffer splash (te pido que lo hagas porque ahora mismo no tengo linux) pero con todo igual te sugiero que instales el paquete "app-admin/sudo" y leas este howto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/sudo-guide.xml

El sudo lo que hace es darle acceso a ciertos usuarios (que tu mismo especificas) a ciertos comandos (que tambien especificas). Ahora, no se si en el tutorial este el truco que te voy a dar asi que te lo digo de todas formas. Cuando ya le has dato privilegios a un usuario para el comando "poweroff" (es el primer ejemplo que se me ocurrio) para que funcione deberias escribir como ese usuario "sudo poweroff", personalmente pienso que eso es orrible, para solucionarlo edita el archivo .bashrc de la carpeta del usuario (/home/usuario) con "vi ~/.bashrc" o "nano -w ~/.bashrc" y agrega lo siguiente:

alias <alias de comando>="sudo <comando>"

por ejemplo:

alias poweroff="sudo poweroff"

Puedes crear tantos alias como quieras, siempre y cuando lo hagas correctamente. Luego reinicia la sesion y listo, ya podras usar el comando "poweroff" con tu usuario.

Espero que esto te pueda ayudar.

----------

## dickinson

Gracias, esta ha sido una posible solución para ello. Sobre los grupos, no encuentro ninguno que pueda estar asociado.

----------

## dickinson

Ya me estoy familiarizando con el comando sudo, he visto que por seguridad, cuando lo ejecutas, pide el password del usuario. ¿Sabes si hay algún modo para omitir esto?. Gracias.

----------

## Strong1983

Claro que si la hay, te voy a pasar mi archivo de configuracion para que veas como lo tengo configurado, ojo que a mi no me pide password (por cierto, como este es el sudo de mi portatil no me fue necesario dar permisos a grupos si no solo a mi usuario).

##################

# Archivo /etc/sudoers     #

#Nota:                            #

#Tienes que editar este    #

#Archivo con el comando #

#visudo                          #

#################

# sudoers file.

#

# This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.

#

# See the sudoers man page for the details on how to write a sudoers file.

#

# Host alias specification

# User alias specification

# Cmnd alias specification

# Defaults specification

# Reset environment by default

Defaults        env_reset

# Uncomment to allow users in group wheel to export variables

# Defaults:%wheel       !env_reset

# Allow users in group users to export specific variables

# Defaults:%users       env_keep=TZ

# Allow specific user to bypass env_delete for TERMCAP

# Defaults:user     env_delete-=TERMCAP

# Set default EDITOR to vi, and do not allow visudo to use EDITOR/VISUAL.

# Defaults      editor=/usr/bin/vim, !env_editor

# Runas alias specification

# *** REMEMBER ***************************************************

# * GIVING SUDO ACCESS TO USERS ALLOWS THEM TO RUN THE SPECIFIED *

# * COMMANDS WITH ELEVATED PRIVILEGES.                           *

# *                                                              *

# * NEVER PERMIT UNTRUSTED USERS TO ACCESS SUDO.                 *

# ****************************************************************

# User privilege specification

root    ALL=(ALL) ALL

ccarlos         ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/hibernate,/sbin/poweroff,/sbin/reboot,/sbin/ifconfig,/sbin/brctl,/sbin/route,/sbin/mount,/usr/sbin/pppd

# Uncomment to allow people in group wheel to run all commands

#%wheel ALL=(ALL)       ALL

# Same thing without a password

 %wheel ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL

# Users in group www are allowed to  edit httpd.conf and ftpd.conf

# using sudoedit, or sudo -e, without a password.

# %www          ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: sudoedit /etc/httpd.conf, /etc/ftpd.conf

# Samples

# %users  ALL=/sbin/mount /cdrom,/sbin/umount /cdrom

# %users  localhost=/sbin/shutdown -h now

----------

## dickinson

Gracias, me ha funcionado como quería.

----------

## Strong1983

ok, no te preocupes.

----------

## Strong1983

ok, no te preocupes, ha sido un placer...

----------

